# Views on Chi X jack russell?



## x Kittynn x (Oct 1, 2005)

I have fallen in love with a tri-color chi X jack russell. Does it matter in the world of ''chi people'' ?? i mean she is so cute!! and smooth coated!! and £400!! 

... I'm having a moment of omg will people on here disaprove if i get a x breed... 










how adorable are they?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

No a problem at all...go for it...tho I don't know if 400 pounds is too much money... :wink:  They're all very cute :wink: and make sure you do some research on JRs too cause he/she might have some JR traits too. :wink:


----------



## x Kittynn x (Oct 1, 2005)

so people wouldnt like look down on me cos i have a cross breed? im having a paranoid moment


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Not in this forum for sure and besides once you have fallen for the perfect puppy it doesn't matter if it was crossed with an elephant.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree with Vala, it makes no difference if you have a cross or not. Cross breeds are just as adorable as purebreds. In the end we all love our babies no matter what they are. :wink: 

I think the price might be a bit high though.


----------



## x Kittynn x (Oct 1, 2005)

in the uk, for a purebreed, u can pay as much as £1500.. ESPECIALLY for smooth coats i have found.  
I cant stop looking at the chiXjr pic. they're soooo sooo adorably wantable.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

jack russells are great! 
but you deffo have to be the right kind of person to have one! 

my parents have 3 jacks now, and Beenie grew up with 2 so he has some of the traits which make him utterly funny to watch 

best of luck!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They are definatly a high energy dog. And if board can think of lots of things to keep themselves entertained. Some of them you might not be so happy with.
You should definatly do some research on JR traits. If you think you can handle them, go for it. They are very cute!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think anyone on this forum would care if you have a mixed breed. I think several members on here have mixed breeds already. 

I would, however, do some research on the JR breed. I don't know an awful lot about them, but from what I have read they are an extremely high energy breed. The pups are adoreable, and really look all chi. But keep in mind, they will most likely have some of the JR traits as well.

I can see why you would fall in love with them - they are soooo cute.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

The puppies are adorable! I can see why you fell in love and want one of them!  

Tucker is supposedly a mix, too, although our vet thinks he's all Chi, and so does everyone else who sees him. I adopted Tucker from a Chihuahua Resue group who picked him up at a dog pound. Tucker only weighed 1.2 pounds at the time. The Pound Manager said that Tucker was supposedly a Chi/Miniature Pinscher mix --- at least that is what the woman said who left him there.

Here's the link to my boy's picture when I found him on Petfinder.com:

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?ac...ay=&preview=1&row=50&tmpl=petlistx.html&stat=

Everyone here has always accepted us as though we were "family", so don't worry that you wouldn't be welcome here with a Chi Mix!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Who cares full blood mixed...they're all adorable.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My new boy is a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix, so I'm one of the people on here with a mix.
As long as your dog is _part_ chihuahua I don't see a problem!  

*Do you all think $200 is too much for a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix? * My mom seems to think so, but she doesn't know the prices dogs go for these days. Even in shelters the dogs cost at least $300.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

They are all adorable puppies... my only concern is that someone is charging money for cross breeds, especially that much money! :shock: 

In my area, the only time you have to pay for a puppy is when it's a purebred dog or if you're adopting from a shelter.

Regardless, they're all adorable and we would never look down on someone for having a crossbreed - especially one that cute!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Scout said:


> My new boy is a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix, so I'm one of the people on here with a mix.
> As long as your dog is _part_ chihuahua I don't see a problem!
> 
> *Do you all think $200 is too much for a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix? * My mom seems to think so, but she doesn't know the prices dogs go for these days. Even in shelters the dogs cost at least $300.


  I think $200 is CHEAP...C-H-E-A-P!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thery are cute but and they look just like chis - BUT 400 pound is way too much for a cross - mine were only 400 pound and they are pure bred :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Seems a little pricey..got my mix breed Chihuahua terrier cross for $65 at the Humane society which included his shots and neuter.

I looked at the adoptio n petfinder thing..Why does it say his woners gave him up and took him back when you adopted him?


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i have a x chi...dont worry about the people on here, once they see a cute puppy...*BAM!* its over (well its over for me anyways, im a sucker for pups)... :lol: . and i haven't run into any problems yet :wink:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I think they are very cute!  
Don't worry about having a cross breed! no one is bothered! 
Im not sure about the price - its an amazingly cute dog - its for your company - and in england prices are pretty sky high for chi's. I think if you have fell in love with this/one of the dogs go for it - i think its genuinely up to you.


----------



## x Kittynn x (Oct 1, 2005)

I worked out how far away they are from me today. 500 miles. I'm really upset. They are so beautiful. I'm going to email the owner though and ask if they would be willing to go 1/4 of the way or something.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a jack russel cross chi he is a long coat his name is tyke and he is stunning and doesnt look crossed everyone on here loves him and no one looks down on him he is my little baby i also have pure bred chis but if i didnt show and just wanted pets i so wouldnt mind if they were crossed with a jack russel coz my boy is lovely

here is a pic of my chi x jr


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This isn't one of those snooty forums where people care whether you have a purebreed or mixed. If it's a dog and it's cute, we'll be all over it. :lol: Nothing to fear here. :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: They are beautiful puppies, I'm not surprised you are smitten! The only thing is £400 does sound very expensive, but if these are the puppies you have set your heart on and you can afford to pay that then money shouldn't be a barrier. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't care about the price. If you have the money and the puppy is what you want, then get the puppy. The way i am is, if the feeling is there and i know it's the right one, then what it costs doesn't matter as long as i can afford it.  !   yes, i know,,,i am always led by my heart. :love9: And the mileage? Maybe you could take a mini vacation and go after it! And what about shipping? Is there an airport close to you?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i so agree over here chis are expensive and if you find the perfect one for you and can afford it then go for it and if you do im sure you will have so much fun with your chi and he/she will be perfect
it doesnt matter if they are purebred or cross bred or anything as long as you have that unconditional bond and love for your pup nothing else matters


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

BlueMo0nz said:


> I looked at the adoptio n petfinder thing..Why does it say his woners gave him up and took him back when you adopted him?


BlueMoOnz, the reason that it says that on Petfinder is that when I first picked Tucker up, it was from the vet clinic where he had just recovered from Parvo. He only weighed 1.2 pounds. I had never had a puppy of my own before (although my husband has a Lab), and Tucker was so small, had been so sick, and then I was having trouble getting him to eat. I wasn't a member of this forum yet, as I got Tucker in April '04 and didn't find this forum until June '04, so I had no one to help me know how to take care of such a wee boy. I freaked out and just gave him back to the Rescue group that I had adopted him from. But my heart was broken  , as I already loved Tucker completely, so a week-or-so later, I called the woman who runs the Rescue and she gladly let me have him back.  We've been inseparable since and have been through plenty since then, including a bout of Demodex (Red Mange) and 3 knee surgeries. :shock: Hope this explains your question.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Vala said:


> Scout said:
> 
> 
> > My new boy is a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix, so I'm one of the people on here with a mix.
> ...


I completely agree!!! But my mom is like "See if you can talk her down to $100..." :roll: My mom grew up in rural Michigan where people give away puppies and kittens for free all the time...


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I have seen that ad too. They are adorable and look more chi than JR but i do think £400 is a little steep, maybe you should try to get it reduced.

But if the money is no prob and you can get over the distance, then go for it.

I have also seen some chi x yorkies that are adorable and look more chi than yorkie:

http://household.uk.freeads.net/Chi...or-206432.htm
Please keep us posted :wave:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I would definately research traits on the Jack Russell and consider whether or not it is something you are willing to deal with. My mother-in-law owns a Jack Russell and has a bestfriend that breeds them. The Jack Russell is a very intelligent dog and is very loyal to its owner. They are breed for hunting and and often require an extroirdinary amount of human attention and exercise. They are usually not a good choice for a pet if you live in small quarters as they require so much exercise. They are a very high strung dog and do not do well living with a owner that is is looking to live a sedate lifestyle. They are also a breed that has a higher tendency to show agression towards other animals. I don't want to seem like I am raining on anyones parade, but I would definately suggest that you do some research before making your decision. My mother-in-law absolutely loves her Jack Russell, Sassy and they get along very well together. They can be an excellent pet if you have the energy to work with them. They are honestly one of the most intellligent dogs I have ever seen and are easy to train if you are will to work with them. Again, the key word is work. Jack Russells and chis are like day and night as far as traits and personality go. Not sure what a cross would be like. Research, research, research.....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im not being funny but why on earth care about what we think of your dog? Our you out to impress us? or buy a dog that YOU are happy with? Don't buy a dog to impress everyone else- because your the one who will own it- not us. Besides the majority of us here own mixes or just naturally love em. Not every dog must be to the standard or purebred else all dogs will begin to look the same, though I do beleive keeping the breed standard is important. :wave: 400 pound is alot for a mix. My friend justy got a jrx yorkie for free. Did the breeders consider meeting you half way? Also, someone on this site got a purebred chi for 200pounds, i think? so its just a case of seeing the right add at the right time and getting in there quickly! Good luck hunny- but please dont question whether we will look down on you- lol gosh do we all sound stuckup :lol: 
A dogs a dog- and no more or less whether purebred-mix-champion or mungrel. :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I don't care about the price. If you have the money and the puppy is what you want, then get the puppy. The way i am is, if the feeling is there and i know it's the right one, then what it costs doesn't matter as long as i can afford it.  !



I agree with all of that


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

i kno your not getting a chi anymore but they are really cute  but it seems nowadays anything crossed with a chi automatically gives them a right to ask more for them.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG they are sooooooooooooo cute. Totally go for it if you haven't already. They are super cute!!! =)


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i have a jack russel cross chi he is a long coat his name is tyke and he is stunning and doesnt look crossed everyone on here loves him and no one looks down on him he is my little baby i also have pure bred chis but if i didnt show and just wanted pets i so wouldnt mind if they were crossed with a jack russel coz my boy is lovely
> 
> here is a pic of my chi x jr


I didn't know Tyke was a X? I would have thought he was full chi for sure!


----------

